# Bi-xenon question - different for "flash" as opposed to hi-beams?



## pmb1010 (Aug 26, 2002)

Sitting at the red light on way home, with nothing else to do... I hit the high beams on my bi-xenons. 
I noticed on the sign across the way that the light was similar to the xenons, that white/blue color.
Then I pulled the lever back in "flash-to-pass" mode - and was quite surprized that light looked to be almost incandescent/regular bulb looking. Tried this a couple of times, and sure enough that was the case between the two... quite a noticable difference.

Now, I can say I didn't get out when I got home to look (forgot) but any body got any explanation for this? does pulling the "flash to pass" lever put on the fog lights???

Vic
'03 330xi Black, Black & other stuff.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

The bi-xenons will only activate if the headlights are on (set to low beam) and you activate the high beams.

Flashing activates the 2 halogen high beams (the 2 centermost lights) when the headlights are off, and I *think* activates the xenon high beams (2 outer lights) when the headlights are on. 

It's worth mentioning that "bi" xenons are actually just 2 xenons (one for left and one for right) and movable reflector/mirror that re-aims the xenons for high beam operation. There are NOT 4 xenon bulbs.

The reasoning is because xenons do not reach their optimum operating color temperature immediately. As a result, they are not considered DOT legal for flashing operation -- basically, the difference between waiting for the ballast to "ignite" the xenon gas and having the halogen highs come on immediately as a warning to other drivers.

So consequently, you have halogen high beams for certain operations and xenon high beams (bi-xenons) for other operations.


----------



## pmb1010 (Aug 26, 2002)

Makes sense, as I was also surprized that the high beams (which I thought were the inner bulbs w/ real xenons ie-4 bulbs) would light up immediatly with no "warm up".

I guess the most close-to-inside bulbs are only for flash to pass, at least from what I can see in my instance.

I'll need to do some more testing.

Thanks,
Vic


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

The inner lights are used whenever you flash the high beams or when the daytime running lights are on. The xenon lights only work when the stalk is pushed forward for regular high beams. The outer light adjusts for high and low settings.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Alee summed it up well. Also, one more comment. The innermost lights also function as the daytime running lights if you have that option enabled at delivery. That is why sometimes you see BMW's driving around with what would appear to be only their brights on and nothing else.

Damn slow fingers...Dr. Bimmer beat me to it...


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *Alee summed it up well. Also, one more comment. The innermost lights also function as the daytime running lights if you have that option enabled at delivery. That is why sometimes you see BMW's driving around with what would appear to be only their brights on and nothing else.
> 
> Damn slow fingers...Dr. Bimmer beat me to it...  *


That's why I am a "Dr." :bigpimp:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

As Dr. Bimmer mentioned, the halogens are only used for flashing cars and for DRL's. With your regular xenon's on, when you flash your headlights, your xenons stay lit while the inner lights turn on/off. This is great for getting someones attention in order to pass them. I like to call them the "get the hell outta my way" lights; since this is the only time I use them.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by alee
> _It's worth mentioning that "bi" xenons are actually just 2 xenons (one for left and one for right) and movable reflector/mirror that *re-aims* the xenons for high beam operation.


There's a rotating cutoff that blocks the upper portion of the thrown light when the "high beams" aren't engaged. Push the stalk forward and the cutoff rotates to allow the upper portion of the pattern to be thrown. The low beam pattern doesn't change when the high beams are engaged which indicates that the lights are not being re-aimed.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *There's a rotating cutoff that blocks the upper portion of the thrown light when the "high beams" aren't engaged. Push the stalk forward and the cutoff rotates to allow the upper portion of the pattern to be thrown. The low beam pattern doesn't change when the high beams are engaged which indicates that the lights are not being re-aimed. *


Learn something new every day. :thumbup:


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

alee said:


> *The bi-xenons will only activate if the headlights are on (set to low beam) and you activate the high beams.
> 
> Flashing activates the 2 halogen high beams (the 2 centermost lights) when the headlights are off, and I *think* activates the xenon high beams (2 outer lights) when the headlights are on.
> 
> ...


This is the clearest explanation I've heard from anyone on how these things work. Thanks.


----------



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

alee said:


> *Flashing activates the 2 halogen high beams (the 2 centermost lights) when the headlights are off, and I *think* activates the xenon high beams (2 outer lights) when the headlights are on. *


Great explanation but this is the only part you messed up. The inner halogen lights, light up when you "pull" the stalk whether the headlights are on or not. The only time the Bi-Xenon high beams work is when you "push" the stalk forward.

All the other info was correct as far as I know.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

2 questions guys . . .

1) so are you saying that when your headlights are *on* and you pull back on the stalk to flash, only the inner lights go on or does the upper protion also go up ?

2) Why are the inner lights on when the headlight are *on* and in highbeam mode when they aren't the REAL highbeams
Do they act as a supplement ?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *1) so are you saying that when your headlights are on and you pull back on the stalk to flash, only the inner lights go on or does the upper protion also go up ?*


Inner high beams, outer low beams.


> *2) Why are the inner lights on when the headlight are on and in highbeam mode when they aren't the REAL highbeams
> Do they act as a supplement ? *


The inner lights are the same as they are on your 330Ci right now... real high beams. If the lever is pulled back to flash, it flashes the center. If you turn on your high beams, the inners don't come on, just the xenon high beams.


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *2 questions guys . . .
> 
> 1) so are you saying that when your headlights are on and you pull back on the stalk to flash, only the inner lights go on or does the upper protion also go up ?
> 
> ...


The inboard halogens serve two functions only:

1. DRLs (if activated)
2. Flash-to-pass. Flash-to-pass works all the time, regardless of whether the outboard xenons are on or off, high or low beam.

Except for these two situations, the inboard lights do nothing.

The inboard lights are high-beams only. If the DRLs are activated, they just operate at a much lower voltage (this is how DRLs of any make function).

Since the headlight switch is pushed forward for xenon high-beams, the halogen high-beams cannot be on at the same time since the same stalk is pulled rearward for the 'flash-to-pass'.

As stated, the xenon high-beams are nothing more than the reflectors of the lit xenon bulb moving to a different angle. This would be okay for xenon 'flash-to-pass' if the xenons were on all the time. The problem is that doing a xenon 'flash-to-pass' with the headlights off would, evidently, be hard on them as they'd have to be repeatedly turned on and off.

In theory, if you really felt like it, you could drive with the xenon low-beams and the halogen high-beams. The only trouble would be that you'd have to constantly be holding the headlamp switch rearward.

That's it. FWIW, I sent an email to my 'connection' within BMWNA suggesting that it would be nice if the halogen inboard lights could be programmed to be utilized as automatic back-up(s) headlights should one of the xenon lamps fail.

I also asked about a DRL option of having the DRLs to be normally dormant but programmed to come on when the rain sensor is activated. Most (if not all) states require headlights to be on when its raining and you'd think they'd be able to program the headlights to do this automatically with the rain sensor.


----------



## pmb1010 (Aug 26, 2002)

ruteger said:


> *I also asked about a DRL option of having the DRLs to be normally dormant but programmed to come on when the rain sensor is activated. Most (if not all) states require headlights to be on when its raining and you'd think they'd be able to program the headlights to do this automatically with the rain sensor. *


In NY, the "daytime running lights" option is not sufficient to meet the law requirements that says you must have "headlights on while wipers are in operation".

In other words, you MUST use your standard headlights (xenons) to meet the letter of the law in NY when it rains/wipers.

Vic


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

pmb1010 said:


> *In NY, the "daytime running lights" option is not sufficient to meet the law requirements that says you must have "headlights on while wipers are in operation".
> 
> In other words, you MUST use your standard headlights (xenons) to meet the letter of the law in NY when it rains/wipers. *


You might have a point. Besides having the headlights on, the law is likely intended for both front and rear lights to be illuminated when the wipers are on. If this is the case, DRLs wouldn't cut it.

Still, as a programming option, the rain sensor could be integrated into the headlamp circuit to turn the normal headlamps on with the wipers, just like the sensor for normal automatic headlight operation.


----------

